# Schöne Sprechstimme



## Neugierige (16. Februar 2010)

Hoffe ihr könnt einer Anfängerin etwas helfen. Habe bisher durch einige Threads hier gestöbert, aber ich hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass meine Frage bisher schon gestellt wurde. Falls doch freue ich mich natürlich auch über Verlinkung  Wie gesagt, bin auf dem Gebiet ziemlich unerfahren und hoffe, dass mein Vorhabe nicht zu anspruchsvoll ist.

Ich würde gerne eine schöne Sprechstimme erreichen. Ähnlich der, wie sie bei vielen Fernsehreportagen zu hören sind. Alle meine Versuche (zugegeben sehr unprofessionelle) wirken entweder unnatürlich oder unausgeglichen, kärglich, schwach oder haben zu viele Störgeräusche drin.

Naja, ich gebe zu, dass mein Equipment sehr dürftig ist und bisher habe ich mich auch nur mit Audacity probiert. Würde mich über jeden Vorschlag freuen. Am liebsten hätte ich natürlich ein Profiergebnis, weiß aber, dass ich mit Billigequipment wohl keines erreiche, gebe mich also damit zufrieden, wenigstens nicht vom Ergebnis angeekelt zu sein 

Vielen, vielen Dank schon einmal


----------



## bokay (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

bei gewissen Einstreuungen wirst du wohl um ein externes Audiointerface nicht herumkommen.
Als Aufnahmeort solltest du den leisesten Platz in deiner Wohnung auswählen, möglichst weit weg von PC und anderen Störfaktoren.

Beschreib doch mal deinen bisherigen Workflow und lade ein Beispiel rauf wie es derzeit klingt.
Im Moment kann man nur Rätselraten wo es denn harpert...


----------



## Neugierige (16. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Workflow habe ich noch nicht viel, probiere es jedes Mal anders. Meine letzten Versuche habe ich aus Frust alle gelöscht, kann aber einen neuen machen. Kann ich den dann hier im Forum hochladen (auch als Gast?) oder soll ich den dann auf eine externen Seite stellen?

Bisher habe ich mich in einen möglichst ruhigen Raum gesetzt. Mit möglichst lauter Stimme entweder in mein Laptopinternes Mikro (ich weiß, ganz, ganz schlecht) oder in ein geliehenes, externes Mikro (aber keine Ahnung, was für eine Qualität, klang jedenfalls etwas besser als das interne Mikro) gesprochen. Dabei habe ich versucht in Winkel und Abstand zu variieren um ein möglichst gutes Ergebnis zu erzielen. Alles ziemlich gepfuscht halt. Dann habe ich das Rauschen entfernt (verrauschte Stelle markieren, als Probe einspeisen, dann alles markieren und los gehts). Bleibt halt Restrauschen, was mich aber nicht weiter stört. Danach habe ich einfach nur wirr mit irgendwelchen Effekten gespielt, ganz ohne Plan. Hab versucht ein minimales Echo draufzulegen um die Stimme voller zu bekommen, die Stimmspur zu kopieren und leicht tiefer zu machen in der Hoffnung, dass es dann insgesamt voller wirkt, aber alles nicht sehr zufriedenstellend gewesen. 

Was mich am allermeisten stört, sind seltsame Knack- und Schmatzgeräusche, die sich irgendwie immer einschleichen. Denke, dass das vor allem am Mikro liegt. Wenn ich möglichst laut spreche, dann hört man sie nicht mehr so deutlich, aber die sind immer noch da und wirklich extrem störend. Manchmal hört man die auch noch in Fernsehreportagen, da frage ich mich, ob das vielleicht einfach ein Sprechfehler oder so sein könnte (wäre natürlich denkbar beschissen).

Naja, weiß nicht, wie viel ihr mit diesen Beschreibungen anfangen könnt. Habe jetzt halt wirklich nur meinen Laptop da, kann damit natürlich versuchen was aufzunehmen um zumindest ein Beispiel für diese störenden Geräusche zu liefern, wenn ihr euch darunter nichts vorstellen könnt.

Wie ihr seht, totaler Anfänger. Hoffe, dass ich nicht zu nervig bin.


----------



## bokay (16. Februar 2010)

Naja nervig ist keiner in einem Forum, dazu kann man ihn ja ignorieren.
Du erwartest aber nicht im Ernst einen Trick, oder Tipp zu bekommen wie du mit deiner beschriebenen Vorgehensweise eine professionelle Sprecherstimme bekommst?

Gibt es ein Budget? Denn ohne ein wenig Kies abzugeben wirst du nie und nimmer auch nur Ansatzweise an dein gewünschtes Ergebnis kommen...


----------



## Slizzzer (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo!
Grundsätzlich arbeiten Nachrichtensprecher und Schauspieler auch mit Sprechübungen. 
Solltest mal nach googeln. Das trainiert deutliches Sprechen. Atemtechnik ist auch nicht
unwichtig. Ein gewisses schauspielerisches Talent ist auch nicht unwichtig, wenn du z.B.
einen Kommentar zu einem Video aufnimmst. Nur Text runterleiern ist ziemlich unspannend!

Dann solltest du natürlich in ein ordentliches Mikro mit Ploppschutz investieren.
Um ein Audiointerface, wie bereits erwähnt wurde, wirst du auch nicht rumkommen.
Mit Effekten wäre ich sparsam. Allenfalls am EQ etwas rumschrauben um etwa eine
nasal klingende Stimme etwas zu verbessern. Ansonsten eher "trocken" lassen.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## mki_germo (17. Februar 2010)

Für eine auch nur halbwegs annehmbare Aufnahme wirst du um externes Equipment nicht herumkommen. Preislich gibt es sowas schon als Bundle bereits ab knapp 90€. (z.B. Behinger Podcaststudio USB).



Slizzzer hat gesagt.:


> ...
> Mit Effekten wäre ich sparsam. Allenfalls am EQ etwas rumschrauben um etwa eine
> nasal klingende Stimme etwas zu verbessern. Ansonsten eher "trocken" lassen.
> ...



Wichtig dabei ist vor allem, möglichst "trocken" aufzunehmen. Ein Raum mit Teppichboden ist da wesendlich besser als das komplett gefließte Bad.
Hall können wir später immer noch ein bischen dazugeben, eventuell zuviel vorhandenen Hall bekommen wir im nachhinein nicht mehr raus..


----------

